# Ball abschießen?



## khaleesi (4. Jul 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich muss für die Schule ein Applet machen und bin deshalb noch sehr unerfahren in Bereich Java, da wir uns vorher noch nie mit GUI Programmierung oder ähnlichem beschäftigt haben. 
Ich bin jetzt so weit, das ich ein Hintergrundbild habe und einen Ball, der von links nach rechts vorbei fliegt und an der Wand wieder abprallt. 
Jetzt zu meiner Frage: wie kann ich diesen Ball abschießen, wenn ich mit der Maus drauf klicke? und wie kann ich dabei die Richtung bestimmen? Ich weiß das ich einen MouseListener verwenden muss, weiß aber nicht wie ich den einbauen soll. 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
LG Khaleesi!


----------



## javampir (5. Jul 2015)

hi,
ich verstehe nicht ganz. was hat denn die richtung mit der maus zu tun?
du musst MouseListener implementieren und dir mit addMouseListener gefügig machen, dann fragst du am besten in der released methode ab, ob der mouseclick (getX() und getY()) mit dem ball übereinstimmt.
google ist dein freund, dazu gibt es unzählige beispiele.
javampir


----------

